# New wheels & Tires.



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

My new wheels and tires will be her tomorrow. Got some MSA Nukes & 27" Reptiles. Since this will be my last year racing I figured I'd get a head start on getting everything ready to turn it back into a trial bike. Also, got me a new Dalton Clutch kit ordered...should be here Tuesday. Just gotta get me a new front fender cause I'm moving my snorkels to the center. I love racing but with the gas prices going up....just not worth it. All the races are 6+ hours away this year. Only made one race this year and not sure how many more with this Dang gas up to $3.39 a gallon. Anyway...I'll post pics this weekend.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

WOOOOT for new tires/rims!!! :rockn:


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

always a good day when you get em too!


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

http://community.webshots.com/album/579855440pDXqWD


----------



## depthfinder (Mar 1, 2011)

Verry nice.I wish we had alot of trails in south GA.Its mainly all mud,swamp,water,and sand.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

depthfinder said:


> Verry nice.I wish we had alot of trails in south GA.Its mainly all mud,swamp,water,and sand.



I wished I lived where you did...lol. Races are LOT closer. There are 4 parks with in an hour & 20 minutes from me..smallest one is 35,000 acres. Largest is just over a 150,000.


----------



## depthfinder (Mar 1, 2011)

wanna trade locations..LOL


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Looking good Boot!


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks....Yea depth finder wish I could. I just wanna race all the time...lol


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Can't blame ya for getting out of it with the cost of fuel like it is, makes it hard to do. Good looking tire/wheel setup too, should do really well on the trails.


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

I wish are fuel prices were that cheap! Gas here is $1.26/litre and there's 4 litres to a gallon! that puts us at $5/gallon.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

HondaGuy said:


> Can't blame ya for getting out of it with the cost of fuel like it is, makes it hard to do. Good looking tire/wheel setup too, should do really well on the trails.



Yeah...around here there is not much mud. Just mountain trails. Atleast we have a lot of places to ride. I will race all I can this year...as money allows. I know I will miss it a LOT!!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

they look good!


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks Jon.!


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Looks good


----------

